# Just got a Cannon T4i and learning how to use it



## PhillyCodeHound (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Seth and I'm from Doylestown, PA just outside of Philadelphia. I finally bit the bullet and purchased a Cannon T4i from BuyDig.com. I'm very happy with it.

I've mainly been using my Galaxy Nexus for photos and my Cannon point-and-shoot and now I'm excited to get to start using at SLR.

Back in high school I inherited my grandfather's Rebel SLR film camera and loved it.

I figured I'd join this forum so I can ask questions and learn.

Please feel free to reach out to me!

-Seth


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 30, 2013)

PhillyCodeHound said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Seth and I'm from Doylestown, PA just outside of Philadelphia. I finally bit the bullet and purchased a Cannon T4i from BuyDig.com. I'm very happy with it.
> 
> ...



Welcome Seth. It sounds like you have a very capable camera to start learning more about photography with.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## PhillyCodeHound (Jan 30, 2013)

Yea should be fun. I have a 8 week old at home so lots of baby pix are in my future. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .SimO. (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome and be sure to share pics of the new born.  Practice, practice and more practice.


----------



## PhillyCodeHound (Jan 30, 2013)

Will do!


----------



## gw2424 (Jan 30, 2013)

I wanna see some pics!


----------



## CherylL (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome Seth!  I have a T4i and happy with my purchase.  With an 8 week old baby you will get lots of practice photos and documenting his/her life.  Don't forget to shoot some video too.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats for a good camera.
For the money the T4i is an excellent buy. I never had the pleasure to use one but heard lots of good things and I am sure there is a good reason why these cameras sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Railphotog (Jan 30, 2013)

If you learn one thing, let it be that your camera is a _*Canon*_, not a cannon!


----------



## thunderkyss (Jan 30, 2013)

PhillyCodeHound said:


> Back in high school I inherited my grandfather's Rebel SLR film camera and loved it.
> 
> 
> -Seth



That's cool. Do you still have that camera? When was the last time you took pictures with it? Did you figure the exposure thing out?


----------

